# M3 price, CD changer & security system



## yatinm (Mar 23, 2004)

Folks, It's pathetic that BMW will not include security systems with $60K cars. My local dealer is charging $550 for that and $795 for the 6-disc changer installation. Now, I called Car Toys and they said they'd install the Alpine changer for $330 and the security system (including some fancy protection) for $300. They also claimed that BMW warranty is not voided with their work and that they do not cut any wire harnesses but instead have adapters that hook into the existing BMW wiring.

Any advice on which way I should go here? I'm leaning towards Car Toys. I see no value add with having a BMW name on the CD changer or the security system.

Also, I have essentially negotiated a new M3 convert for $2K off MSRP. I'm finding it impossible to go beyond that in the 1 week that I've tried negotiating. A pointer to other buyers: I found that a lease by Chase Manhattan bank is cheaper than BMW Financial Services with 2K more miles/year. So, remind your dealer to check for more lease options.

Unless I get some pointers from you kind folks, I'll probably place the order tomorrow.

Thanks for all the help. Great forum.

Yatin


----------



## SportMode (Mar 26, 2004)

yatinm said:


> Folks, It's pathetic that BMW will not include security systems with $60K cars. My local dealer is charging $550 for that and $795 for the 6-disc changer installation. Now, I called Car Toys and they said they'd install the Alpine changer for $330 and the security system (including some fancy protection) for $300. They also claimed that BMW warranty is not voided with their work and that they do not cut any wire harnesses but instead have adapters that hook into the existing BMW wiring.
> 
> Any advice on which way I should go here? I'm leaning towards Car Toys. I see no value add with having a BMW name on the CD changer or the security system.


Can't comment on the CD changer, but I just got my alarm installed last week. Probably worthwhile to check around different dealers. There are 3 located closeby and I got quotes for $630, $570, and $430. It was a no-brainer, plus I got 10% off with AAA membership.

You may want to consider if Car Toys option forces you to use another key fob. That would've been a deal-killer for me...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

INstall the BMW alarm yourself. Buy it from Circle BMW for a good price, then pop it in , a few bucks to teh dealer to code it.

The reason BMW doesn't put the alram in standard is that with all the other anti theft stuff, they figure it is a low probability of theft. L+Plus nobody pays any attention to the alram anyway. How many times have you been in a parking lot and heard an alarm going off? Did you even look to see what was happening? Probably not.

As for the CD changer, the BMW doesn't require any adapater. You can find them new i nthe box on eBay for about $350 or so. Install it yourself, takes a hour or so. Buy the install kit from Circle BMW.

Or even better, install a Phatbox. More music, don't have to carry CDs.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I dont like key Fobs, just bulky & fill your pockets up,

The factory alarm has no dangling fob, & its much smaller.

Go Factory.


----------



## Elonm (Jul 5, 2002)

I agree, the alarm and CD changer are easy DIY projects. Lots of info on various web sites on how to do each.

One point of clarification...if you choose to use the Alpine CD changer (S634) you will need both an Ai-net to M-bus adapter cable and a Soundgate or Blitzsafe adapter to connect it to the factory wiring. 

I don't think an adapter is required for the Phatbox. It appears to connect to factory wiring directly.

David


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Elonm said:


> I don't think an adapter is required for the Phatbox. It appears to connect to factory wiring directly.
> 
> David


Actually the Phatbox uses a special Blitzsafe adapter, which is included in the BMW specific unit.

I thought the same as you, but was wrong according to those who have installed them.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

I faced the same issue when I purchased my M3.. and back during the end of '02, everyone had to pay MSRP!! 

I basically showed them the price i can purchase the CD changer and OEM alarm myself from circlebmw or pacificbmw. They wouldn't match the prices (because the online prices do not include the mounting brackets or labor) but I talked them down to roughly $900 for both. I would have been too lazy to install it myself anyways, and from what I read, the alarm has to be armed by the dealership for it to work (and some dealerships charge for that). 

The major selling point they got me on was that whatever is installed by the dealer before you take delivery of your vehicle (I ordered mine) will be covered by the warranty of the car . So my CD-changer and Alarm are covered way beyond the normal manufacturer's 1-year warranty against defects.

It's a high price to pay, but you really need both!!! Gotta have my BEEP BEEP!


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Elonm said:


> One point of clarification...if you choose to use the Alpine CD changer (S634) you will need both an Ai-net to M-bus adapter cable and a Soundgate or Blitzsafe adapter to connect it to the factory wiring.


I'd go with the Alpine MP3/CD changer (S634), too. Here's the DIY page for the installation:

http://m3.madrussian.net/diy_alpine.shtml

The dealer wants $795 for a factory (i.e. base Alpine) CD changer? That's outrageous.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The other thing is, with BMW CCA club discount you should get at least 20% off of the accessories.

It all depends on the dealer, negotiate. I got a very good deal on the CD changer and alarm installed. I don't remembe eactly what, and can't find that paperwork (final deal just had a lump for accessories), but it was about cost for parts and labor.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> The other thing is, with BMW CCA club discount you should get at least 20% off of the accessories.
> 
> It all depends on the dealer, negotiate. I got a very good deal on the CD changer and alarm installed. I don't remembe eactly what, and can't find that paperwork (final deal just had a lump for accessories), but it was about cost for parts and labor.


Yes, BMW CCA membership helps a lot. For $35 a year (or was it $45?), it's a bargain deal. I got $500 back for its membership reward program when I bought my M3. That alone more than paid off my 8 years of membership.


----------

